

Machine Learning with Quantum Algorithms - ypavan
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2009/12/machine-learning-with-quantum.html

======
ypavan
From the post:

Let’s take unstructured search as an example. Assume I hide a ball in a
cabinet with a million drawers. How many drawers do you have to open to find
the ball? Sometimes you may get lucky and find the ball in the first few
drawers but at other times you have to inspect almost all of them. So on
average it will take you 500,000 peeks to find the ball. Now a quantum
computer can perform such a search looking only into 1000 drawers. This mind
boggling feat is known as Grover’s algorithm.

